# Closet rebuild



## havasu (Nov 30, 2016)

The last few weeks, I've been busy busting out two small back to back closets, and installing one bigger closet. I added lots of melamine shelves for mama, and after buying some cheap Pergo flooring, my neighbor offered some of his Bella brazilian Cherry flooring and I installed it today rather than the Pergo. 

I really like this flooring. What do ya think?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 30, 2016)

Looks good.:thbup:


----------



## havasu (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks. Now she wants me to remodel the master bedroom closet. I told her I will do it the next decade.


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2016)

Looks great! Pretty sure you just did a master closet a year or two ago


----------



## havasu (Nov 30, 2016)

I did, but it was done at my g/f's house, which we sold last year.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 30, 2016)

Decades don't have to start with a one, one starts tomorrow.


----------



## HandyOne (Dec 1, 2016)

Great closet, would love to have about 6 or 8 of those around a home.  Shelves would be great.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice job Mark!


----------



## KULTULZ (Dec 2, 2016)

*BEAUTIFUL!* :thbup:

Can I ask how you hung the shelving?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 2, 2016)

What did you do with the window that's shown in the before pic?


----------



## havasu (Dec 2, 2016)

KULTULZ said:


> *BEAUTIFUL!*
> 
> Can I ask how you hung the shelving?



I installed a 1x3 ledger across the closet, lagged into the studs. The shelf on the right is 16" deep, and the back and left shelves are 8" deep. They lay on top of the ledger with heavy duty construction adhesive, and brad nailed every 6". Where the shelves joins together, I installed two biscuits each and glued them together with Gorilla Glue. I didn't want exposed brackets and each shelf can hold 200-300 pounds with no flex at all. 

What you can't see installed on the ceiling is a trap door on a piano hinge for quick access to the attic. This is why the shelves are shallow on the left and back sides.



oldognewtrick said:


> What did you do with the window that's shown in the before pic?



That was a closet door, not a window. I sealed it off since I consolidated two small coat closets into one bigger pantry. Are you referring to the bright light from a drop light laying on the fire block inside?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 2, 2016)

I got ya. Looking at the pic from my phone it looked like window opening. Nevermind.


----------



## KULTULZ (Dec 2, 2016)

havasu said:


> I installed a *1x3 ledger across the closet, lagged into the studs*. The shelf on the right is 16" deep, and the back and left shelves are 8" deep. They lay on top of the ledger with heavy duty construction adhesive, and brad nailed every 6".
> 
> Where the shelves joins together, I installed two *biscuits* each and glued them together with Gorilla Glue. *I didn't want exposed brackets and each shelf can hold 200-300 pounds with no flex at all*.
> 
> What you can't see installed on the ceiling is a trap door on a piano hinge for quick access to the attic. This is why the shelves are shallow on the left and back sides.



Damn Nice Job!


----------

